# Suche kleine Steckverbindungen für Heizungen mit Thermolementen



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2010)

Hallo,
kennt jemand kleine Steckverbindungen wo ich Heizungen mit Thermo-
elementen steckbar machen kann. Die Stecker sollten sehr klein sein 
so etwa wie M12 sensor Aktor stecker. Die Kontakte für die Thermo-
elemente sollten so sein das sie das gleiche Kontaktmaterial haben wie die
Thermoelemente Typ J oder K und somit mein Messergebnis nicht verfälscht wird.

gruß helmut


----------



## SPS_Michael (22 März 2010)

Hallo

Schau mal bei http://www.lemo.com.

Wir benutzen z.B die für 2x Typ K schon seit Jahren


Gruß Michael


----------

